# Nacoma :)



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's some pictures on my pack wether I got from Jill (goathiker)  He's 3/4 alpine, 1/4 nubian. He turned 4 months old on the 10th  He fits in great with the Nigerian girls, hehe. He's a real funny little dude  Anyways, I know some people wanted pictures of him, so here are a few I just took. Really excited to bring him to fair


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is adorable Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Steph  He is  He is warming up to us finally, too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How old is he? In the first two pics he looked really young but then in the one he is laying down he looks older...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He looks good !


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, we need more pictures. You didn't take enough. :chin: He's awesome.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emma...you have the gift of always being picky...:lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Emma...you have the gift of always being picky...:lol:


Lacie gave me it........ not God, Lacie....... :lol: I wasn't born this way....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

ah good looking boy


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> How old is he? In the first two pics he looked really young but then in the one he is laying down he looks older...


He just turned 4 months old on the 10th


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, we need more pictures. You didn't take enough. :chin: He's awesome.


Thanks 

I can go take more


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice sized boy


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> ah good looking boy


Thanks Dave


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice sized boy


He is BIG!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks
> 
> I can go take more


He's very handsome. 

Yeah, you should.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Found it!! He's soo cute!!! And yes, we need more pictures!


----------

